# People on Ebay completely overpricing...starting to see price come back down



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been watching Ebay for the past 2 weeks and I've seen prices slowly creeping upwards. Now the past 2 days I've noticed prices are starting to creep down and fewer and fewer people are bidding. People selling their TouchPads are really trying to get greedy. Rather than put up a no reserve, no minimum bid to start, they are putting it up to start at $190-$200. Or they are putting them up for a Buy It Now of $250.

I look forward to watching all of those that bought hundred to thousands of these squirm as people refuse to pay that much and the time where HP brings out their last shipment is closer.

The closer we get to the new shipment and the farther away we get from the firesale, the more people willose the anxiety and pay these prices as they begin to see prices decline in fear retailers won't sell their stock before the next $99/$149 TouchPads become available.


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

HP isn't going to sell the next run at the same price. I have only speculation.

they didn't say they would continue at the current pricing model but I doubt they will considering they sold out as fast as google i/o


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

They probably will still use the firesale price...

They arent making more only for the demand, but they are making more because they have loads of extra parts that they can still sell in touchpads.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> They probably will still use the firesale price...
> 
> They arent making more only for the demand, but they are making more because they have loads of extra parts that they can still sell in touchpads.


this is toughee! it can go both ways, the $99 is what attracted everyone!

Yes there will be a few that want one, or wanted one and will pay the $199-299 that HP will relist them as.

But i think a majority knowing most got it a $99 puts a bad taste, then when you think of 199, not sooo bad... but 249-299, i would just fork over the extra dough for an iPad2 or wait the few months for the up and coming iPad 3


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

NewZJ said:


> HP isn't going to sell the next run at the same price. I have only speculation.
> 
> they didn't say they would continue at the current pricing model but I doubt they will considering they sold out as fast as google i/o


Actually I am fairly certain they _did_ say they were going to still sell them for $99 and $149.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

tdiebold said:


> Actually I am fairly certain they _did_ say they were going to still sell them for $99 and $149.


some new guy replacing another explained with the demand they will release more, but not at the same closeout price... i have to find it but running out for lunch and errands


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

mentions the lack of pricing confirmation
http://touchpadforums.com/index.php?topic=232.0

edit: that link is only speculation as well. there is no information regarding the price wether it be confirm or deny price change


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I think HP would still sell out at $150-200. As long as they keep it under $200 they will have no problem dumping these extra units. That being said, I will not purchase another one for more than $99.


----------



## hoodboogie (Sep 3, 2011)

Ill try and find a link but the release I read from HP claimed they would sell at the firesale price until all stock was gone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Honestly i think if they do sell them more than the original prices, they will be 120 and 170 (USD).

I mean, they already have the parts, and it only take 10 dollars to manufacture. They would still earn 10$ more than they were making. Its a good business plan which has prices people would still willing to pay for.

But im pretty sure HP will sell again at the original prices, but right now everything is just speculation, so what do i know.


----------



## Anzy (Sep 4, 2011)

http://news.punchjump.com/2011/09/03/new-hp-touchpad-shipment-will-maintain-99-149-pricing/


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Anzy said:


> http://news.punchjump.com/2011/09/03/new-hp-touchpad-shipment-will-maintain-99-149-pricing/


great find! awesome!


----------



## yanivriv (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be glad if you post the direct link to an ebay seller which sells the TP in 200-190$.
10x.


----------

